# Planar pd7130 compare to sony vpl-hw10?



## str8desifer (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,1
I was wondering how much better is the sony vpl-hw10 compared to the planar pd7130? Right now I have the planar, but have a chance to buy the hw10 for $700. Never seen it in person will be buying from a friend's cousin who lives out of state. I don't really see the difference between 720pand 1080p. The hw10 has 600 hours on it. How much better are the colors? Is it a significant upgrade? Any one ever heard of a Samsung SP-H800BK DLP Projector 1080p? I saw one on ebay but can't find anything on it. According to them (legendmicros) its 1080p. From the pics it looks similar to the sp-710 from samsung which I had before the planar.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

The Samsung SP-A800B and 900B are the 1080p DLPs and looked nothing like the SP-H series, which were 720p. Both of the second generation Samsung projectors were far superior to the first generation models in every way.
http://www.projectorcentral.com/samsung_a800_projector_review.htm


----------

